# "Super Weed" Taking Strong Hold in Utah.



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

_*That is just great, as if it wasn't bad enough already!*_ :evil:

 http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=6754314


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

**** dirty phrag :evil: Hopefully that $200,000 can be stretched to put a real dent in that "super weed."


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rotten stuff for sure. :evil: Just wish there was an easy, inexspensive solution to rid our marshes of it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate that crap. Let hope they get a good jump on it up there so it dont get out of hand.


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

THIS STUFF SUCKS? I think it is the worst epidemic that we as Waterfowlers face???? Here is a pic I hijacked from somebody. It says it all if you ask me!!![attachment=0:6eetmq5y]phrag.jpg[/attachment:6eetmq5y]


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep I think it is even worse than skybusters who set up all the way around you at about 150 yards and shoot at all your incoming. :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Yep I think it is even worse than skybusters who set up all the way around you at about 150 yards and shoot at all your incoming. :evil:


I will have to agree with you on that.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They were passing around some "supper weed" at a party the other night... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Artoxx said:


> Yep I think it is even worse than skybusters who set up all the way around you at about 150 yards and shoot at all your incoming. :evil:


If the phrag keeps spreading the way it has been we will be elbow to elbow in the marsh with each other. 150 yards apart will be sounding good when that happens.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

it rids its surroundings of other plants? :shock: -)O(-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Are they going to do some burns this summer?


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

By the sounds of it TEX has already kicked off the 1st burn party of the year! :mrgreen: ****, it always seems like the GROUPIES he hangs around KICK it off RIGHT. :lol: Ithought I heard that Toby Keith & Willy Neilson were in town for a while.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Are they going to do some burns this summer?


There should be a couple burns this year.


----------

